# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  منع دانش آموز از امتحان نهایی

## Amin4636

سلام دوستان
همونطور که خودتون میدونید بعضی دبیرا خیلی نچسبن و سال کنکور خیلی دانش آموز رو اذیت میکنن و امتحانای خارج از برنامه آزمون میگیرن
هفته قبل معلم یکی از دروس اختصاصیمون گفت هر کس امتحان بعدی زیر ۱۵ بشه از امتحان نهایی منعش میکنم و اسمش رو برای امتحان نهایی رد نمیکنم.
واقعا دببر به هر دلیل میتونه چنین کاری بکنه؟

----------


## FARZAD205

فکر نکنم امتحان نهایی ربطی به دبیر نداره :Yahoo (9):

----------


## unscramble

> سلام دوستان
> همونطور که خودتون میدونید بعضی دبیرا خیلی نچسبن و سال کنکور خیلی دانش آموز رو اذیت میکنن و امتحانای خارج از برنامه آزمون میگیرن
> هفته قبل معلم یکی از دروس اختصاصیمون گفت هر کس امتحان بعدی زیر ۱۵ بشه از امتحان نهایی منعش میکنم و اسمش رو برای امتحان نهایی رد نمیکنم.
> واقعا دببر به هر دلیل میتونه چنین کاری بکنه؟


ناظم مدرسه ما هم وقتی زیاد غیبت میکردیم همین می گفت اخرش هم هیچ کاری نکرد

----------


## Amin4636

هر کس اطلاع داره راهنمایی کنه لطفا

----------


## zansia

فکر نمیکنم دبیر این اختیار رو داشته باشه
البته میتونه مستمر رو پایین بده که خرداد دیپلم نگیری اون هم مطمئن باش مدیر باهاش حرف میزنه نمیذاره
مگر اینکه یا دانش اموز خیلی نامنظم باشه فرد یا اینکه دبیر دبیری باشه که مدیر با التماس توی مدرسه نگهش داشته باشه و جرئت نداشته باشه بهش بگه بالای چشمت ابروئه و همیشه باهاش راه بیاد

اون هم ما پارسال دبیری داشتیم که بازنشسته شده بودن ایشون مدیر با التماس راضیشون کرده بود یه کلاس بردارن و اگر مدیر با شیوه اداره کلاسشون یا نمره دهی مخالفت میکرد براشون اهمیتی نداشت چون مدیر میخواست ایشون بمونه (در عمل هم اینجور بود فقط حرف نبود) یکی از بچه ها شاید در ماه یکبار سر کلاس حاضر میشد و دام داشت میخوند و دبیر گفت مستمر رو زیر ده رد میکنم ولی اخرش اومد التماس دبیر کرد دبیر راضی شد یه امتحان ازش بگیره مستمر رو زیر 15 نده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Khali

ضریب مستمر در برابر نهایی هیچه
مدیر میتونه معرفیت نکنه به حوزه امتحانی ولی 0% احتمال چنین کاری هست
اینا بیشتر تهدید برا خوندنه، یک روش بدرد نخور و قدیمی
نگران نباش

----------

